# STYLISTICS C.C 4th annual toy drive



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @

"Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is: 
5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712

Sunday November 22,2009
So lets all mark our calendars and try to show support. 

Special invites to "all" car clubs and solo riders out there.

For those of you who have supported us in the past, thank you very much and we hope to see you there again this year. 


Flyer and further information on all the details coming soon to a show near you.

"Peace and love to all the lowriding community out there during the upcoming holidays from all of the "STYLISTICS" Car Club Family


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Oct 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15355485
> *That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Oct 14 2009, 01:32 PM~15355485
> *That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 15 2009, 06:47 AM~15364282
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


t t t


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Oct 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15355485
> *That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> ...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

YOU KNOW THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE!!!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

you know the big uce will be there....uuuuuuukkknnnnoooowww


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 19 2009, 08:26 PM~15408342
> *you know the big uce will be there....uuuuuuukkknnnnoooowww
> *


THANKS UUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKNNNNOOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

We will be there


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 19 2009, 08:22 PM~15408285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GEORGE


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

we'll be there!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 20 2009, 08:59 AM~15412436
> *We will be there
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ERIC U GUYS R ALLWAYS THERE FOR US GRASIAS DE PARTE 
DE TODOS LOS STYLISTICOS


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 20 2009, 06:13 PM~15416357
> *THANKS GEORGE
> *


YA SABES HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 20 2009, 05:38 PM~15416630
> *we'll be there!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JAIME


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 15 2009, 07:47 AM~15364282
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


the big M will be there ,,,,,and ill have water light for green eyes... :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 21 2009, 11:19 PM~15430990
> *the big  M will be there ,,,,,and ill have water light for green eyes... :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE WELL SELL U GUYS THERE AND YEAH BRING THAT WATER SO U DONT GET DEHYDRATED :biggrin: BUT IF U WANT BRING SUM CROWNSSS  INSTEAD


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 22 2009, 06:42 AM~15432281
> *THANX HOMIE WELL SELL U GUYS THERE AND YEAH BRING THAT WATER SO U DONT GET DEHYDRATED :biggrin: BUT IF U WANT BRING SUM CROWNSSS  INSTEAD
> *


I see u step up , ill bring some Stella , and hefenweizen ,


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Oct 14 2009, 01:32 PM~15355485
> *That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> ...


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 22 2009, 09:33 AM~15433636
> *I see u step up , ill bring some Stella , and hefenweizen ,
> *


yeah boy :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15435768
> *yeah boy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: save uss some spots , middle section..


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

to the top


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WHATS UP STYLISTICS YOU KNOW THE HARBOR AREA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 22 2009, 10:11 PM~15441156
> *WHATS UP STYLISTICS YOU KNOW THE HARBOR AREA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 PM~15441218
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOMAS ME DISEN Q SIZE DE CAMISA SON


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT FOR MY BROTHA'S WITH THAT BIG 'S' ON THIER CHEST YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 23 2009, 02:32 AM~15442853
> *TTT FOR MY BROTHA'S WITH THAT BIG 'S' ON THIER CHEST YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH USO BROTHA UUUUU KNOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW
TU ''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS''


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 22 2009, 10:11 PM~15441156
> *WHATS UP STYLISTICS YOU KNOW THE HARBOR AREA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks for the support


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15441546
> *NOMAS ME DISEN Q SIZE DE CAMISA SON
> *


HA HA YOU GOT JOKES LIL HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 23 2009, 09:28 PM~15451615
> *HA HA YOU GOT JOKES LIL HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UUUUUU PERDON PERO NO TE HENOJES


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15435768
> *yeah boy :biggrin:
> *


sup g eyes


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15451795
> *UUUUUU PERDON PERO NO TE HENOJES
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 23 2009, 11:06 PM~15451932
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the support, i meet u guys 17 ago yrs n we steel reciving the 
same support


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 23 2009, 11:14 PM~15451987
> *thanks for the support, i meet u guys 17 ago yrs  n we steel reciving the
> same support
> *


JUST KEEPING IT REAL WITH ARE O.G HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15451998
> *JUST KEEPING IT REAL WITH ARE O.G HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


horale!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15452156
> *horale!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 22 2009, 04:56 PM~15437743
> *:biggrin: save uss some spots , middle section..
> *


U GUYS GOTTA SHOW UP EARLY


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 23 2009, 11:06 PM~15451929
> *sup g eyes
> *


JUST HERE WAITING FOR DA TOY DRIVE


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 23 2009, 03:32 AM~15442853
> *TTT FOR MY BROTHA'S WITH THAT BIG 'S' ON THIER CHEST YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## thepinkcaddy (Oct 15, 2009)

*REGISTER NOW FOR THE SATURDAY NOVEMBER 21, 2009 CAR SHOW IN NORWALK! *
WIN SOME CASH FOR PRIZES, AND HELP KIDS 
THEN WE WILL SEE YA ON THE 22ND IN LAKEWOOD ON SUNDAY!


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## thepinkcaddy (Oct 15, 2009)

besos...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILLENIUM CC_@Oct 24 2009, 12:33 PM~15454935
> * TTT
> *


GRASIAS MILLENIUM


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

to the top


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 25 2009, 10:16 PM~15465546
> *to the top
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 24 2009, 07:15 PM~15456706
> *GRASIAS MILLENIUM
> *


 :uh:

























GRACIAS.........


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

IS DEFINETELY GOIN TO BE THERE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 26 2009, 05:42 PM~15474303
> *:uh:
> GRACIAS.........
> *


SUP MUFASA HOPE TO SEE U THERE AMIGO!!!!!


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

IS THERE A FLIER YET


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Oct 26 2009, 08:05 PM~15476602
> *IS THERE A FLIER YET
> *


YES


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 24 2009, 11:21 AM~15454246
> *U GUYS GOTTA SHOW UP EARLY
> *


 :biggrin: ill be there early ...to save some spots...hope u have menudo readyyy


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 27 2009, 06:51 AM~15479292
> *:biggrin: ill be there early ...to save some spots...hope u have menudo readyyy
> *


TU SSSSAVESSSSSS


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!! BUMP FOR THE HOMIES !!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 24 2009, 12:40 AM~15452156
> *horale!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Que onda George, down the street from the Pad, i'll try to make it to this one foe sho.  *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 27 2009, 10:10 AM~15481362
> *!!! BUMP FOR THE HOMIES !!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 12:14 PM~15481937
> *Que onda George, down the street from the Pad, i'll try to make it to this one foe sho.
> *


YEAH BOYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15474210
> *WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


WELL SEE THEN HOMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 26 2009, 05:35 PM~15474210
> *WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


CHIDO


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 11:14 AM~15481937
> *Que onda George, down the street from the Pad, i'll try to make it to this one foe sho.
> *


SUP SMURF NO PODIA ESPERAR MAS DE UN CAMARADA COMO TU


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WERE ARE THE FLYERS GEORGE ?  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 27 2009, 10:56 PM~15489081
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


graciassssssssssssssss


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15489111
> *WERE ARE THE FLYERS GEORGE ?   :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Oct 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15494070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck
Old Memories Car Club


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 29 2009, 06:06 AM~15501657
> *posted on our site..good luck
> Old Memories Car Club
> *


THANX


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 29 2009, 05:06 AM~15501657
> *posted on our site..good luck
> Old Memories Car Club
> *


THANKS PAUL


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 26 2009, 08:52 PM~15476423
> *SUP MUFASA HOPE TO SEE U THERE AMIGO!!!!!
> *


ill try homie............


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

COUNT US IN STYLISTICS CC, Westside Familia CC WILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 29 2009, 02:04 PM~15506081
> *COUNT US IN STYLISTICS CC, Westside Familia CC WILL BE THERE FO SHO
> *


I KNOW LIKE ALLWAYS GIVE US SUPPORT GRASIAS DAVID


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 29 2009, 03:04 PM~15506081
> *COUNT US IN STYLISTICS CC, Westside Familia CC WILL BE THERE FO SHO
> *


AND THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE HARBOR AREA . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15509452
> *AND THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE HARBOR AREA . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TE VAN A PEGAR


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 29 2009, 08:52 PM~15509927
> *TE VAN A PEGAR
> *


NOT ME HOMIE I CAN STILL TALK TO THE HOMIES NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE . :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 29 2009, 07:58 PM~15509988
> *NOT ME HOMIE I CAN STILL TALK TO THE HOMIES NOT LIKE OTHER PEOPLE . :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OH I KNOW WHO U TALKING ABOUT GOT IT PERO NO TE ENOJES


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 22 2009, 09:28 PM~15440631
> *to the top
> *


   T.F.F.T!!!!!!!! 2 THE TOP!!!!!! :burn:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 29 2009, 10:17 PM~15510945
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    T.F.F.T!!!!!!!!      2 THE TOP!!!!!! :burn:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 29 2009, 10:17 PM~15510945
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    T.F.F.T!!!!!!!!      2 THE TOP!!!!!! :burn:
> *


thanks together


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15510945
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    T.F.F.T!!!!!!!!      2 THE TOP!!!!!! :burn:
> *


SUP ANGEL Y VERO COMO ESTAN TODO LISTO PARA SD WE GONA HAVE
SOME FUN LIKE M(*&%$ Q NO!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 30 2009, 08:53 PM~15518854
> *SUP ANGEL Y VERO COMO ESTAN TODO LISTO PARA SD  WE GONA HAVE
> SOME FUN LIKE M(*&%$ Q NO!!!!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIES HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING TONIGHT? :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup: WILL B THERE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 31 2009, 03:19 PM~15524035
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup: WILL B THERE
> *


much respect to BEST OF FRIENDS thanks for all the support 
u guys know what im talking about


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Oct 31 2009, 09:29 AM~15522088
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Nov 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15544424
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


SUP PETE ''P''


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Oct 28 2009, 01:41 PM~15494070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


,,,,,,,,,,GOOD TIMES.....WILL BE THERE .......GT..TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 2 2009, 09:56 PM~15545075
> *,,,,,,,,,,GOOD TIMES.....WILL BE  THERE .......GT..TTT
> *


THANKS EZ 64 I SEE U THERE


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 3 2009, 09:48 AM~15548050
> *
> *


horale eric


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Nov 3 2009, 05:52 AM~15546848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

choco 74
will be there


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

will be there


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choco74_@Nov 4 2009, 11:47 PM~15567851
> *
> 
> choco 74
> ...


THANKS CHOCO


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

you know ill be there with my family :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H966W7QylOE LAST YEAR'S SHOW


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WANT ME TO BRING SOME OF THIS 












OR THIS BOMB ASS POSOLE!!!!  


LET IT BE KNOWN HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP BROTHERS....COUNT US IN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 8 2009, 12:16 AM~15595977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: GRACIAS STREETSYLE!!!

SSSAAAAAAAASSS!!! UR IN HOMIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: C U AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY THERE. :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15595977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STREETSTYLE


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 9 2009, 11:53 AM~15608764
> *
> *


THANKS HOMITO


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 5 2009, 12:02 AM~15567899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JAVIER!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT FOR STYLISTICS CC.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 10 2009, 07:06 PM~15626309
> *
> *


kool r u coming down?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 10 2009, 06:06 PM~15626309
> *
> *


QUE HONDA JAVI DA WAS KOOL SEEN U N SAN DIEGO HOMIE


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND SHOW UNITY.... MUCH LOVE STYLISTICS... BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES AKA"TRUCHA" :machinegun:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498986 :wave:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

What's Up Stylistics... 
Always a good show. Buena suerte.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15632715
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND SHOW UNITY.... MUCH LOVE STYLISTICS... BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES AKA"TRUCHA" :machinegun:
> *


THANKS TECHNIQUES MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO A''OG'' CAR CLUB


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Nov 11 2009, 11:33 AM~15633545
> *What's Up Stylistics...
> Always a good show.  Buena suerte.
> 
> ...


KE ONDA VICTOR!!! HEY GRACIAS FOR WISHING US GOOD LUCK, PERO LA NETA IS THAT JUST BY YOU BEING THERE IS MORE THAN HAVING GOOD LUCK, NOT TO MENSION THE HELP AND SUPPORT YOU HAVE ALWAYS GIVEN US.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Nov 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15633545
> *What's Up Stylistics...
> Always a good show.  Buena suerte.
> 
> ...


GRASIAS FOR UR HELP N SUPPORT MUCH LOVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 12 2009, 08:23 AM~15642773
> *:wave:
> *


HOPEFULLY U GUYS MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15647173
> *HOPEFULLY U GUYS MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


T
T
T


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 10 2009, 10:32 PM~15629583
> *kool r u coming down?
> *


SI I WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 12 2009, 09:56 PM~15651888
> *SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THANKS N GOOD LUCK CON TODO


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15647173
> *HOPEFULLY U GUYS MAKE IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


sup marcos


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

to the top


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 12 2009, 06:11 PM~15649010
> *SI I WILL BE THERE
> *


SUP JAVI HOW U DOING HOMIE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin:  *TTMFT................LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN!!!!!!!!!*
9 MORE DAYS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15659865
> *SUP JAVI HOW U DOING HOMIE
> *


 IM DOING GOOD THANKS BRO HOW ARE U 1 MORE WEEK FOR THE BIG DAY


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 14 2009, 08:26 AM~15663275
> *IM DOING GOOD THANKS BRO HOW  ARE U 1 MORE WEEK FOR THE BIG DAY
> *


AHI TE MIRO N THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15661291
> *:biggrin:   TTMFT................LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN!!!!!!!!!
> 9 MORE DAYS   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


wat it dew richie ??? what time is the moving ?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

IT'S ALLMOST HER 7 MORE DAYS TO GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Oct 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15494070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @

"Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is: 
5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712

Sunday November 22,2009
So lets all mark our calendars and try to show support. 

Special invites to "all" car clubs and solo riders out there.

For those of you who have supported us in the past, thank you very much and we hope to see you there again this year. 


Flyer and further information on all the details coming soon to a show near you.

"Peace and love to all the lowriding community out there during the upcoming holidays from all of the "STYLISTICS" Car Club Family


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

-George from Islanders


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

My bad, Fellaz! I just read the flyer that says 1 trophy for best Hot Rod... :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 15 2009, 09:08 PM~15675792
> *wat it dew richie  ??? what time is the moving ?
> *


*WAZ UP JAYCEE!!!!!! ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7-9AM*


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

the toy drive is now, less than a week away....hope to see everyone there.. :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*7 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 16 2009, 07:13 PM~15684290
> *7 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH BOY DAM IT BOY WAS UP RICHIE U READY FOR DA NEXT EPOSIDE GETTIN IT READY OH WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 15 2009, 06:02 PM~15673533
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

SUP SWIFT R U GUYS COMING TRU FOR R TOY DRIVE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geerider_@Nov 16 2009, 05:09 PM~15683616
> *My bad, Fellaz!  I just read the flyer that says 1 trophy for best Hot Rod... :biggrin:
> *


U GOT IT BIG HOMIE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

7 MORE DAYS GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 16 2009, 07:04 PM~15684192
> *WAZ UP JAYCEE!!!!!! ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7-9AM
> *


what it dew nephiew !!!!7 it iss...see you fellaz out there ...ill bring some cold stella :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15685150
> *what it dew nephiew !!!!7 it iss...see you fellaz out there ...ill bring some cold stella  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ADD SOME TRAFFIC  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 16 2009, 08:47 PM~15686296
> *ADD SOME TRAFFIC   :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


THANKS TRAFFIC FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 16 2009, 08:54 PM~15685529
> *THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 16 2009, 09:47 PM~15686296
> *ADD SOME TRAFFIC   :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *





    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Nov 16 2009, 01:58 AM~15677251
> *STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS WILL SEE YOU GUYS THIS SUNDAY, STYLISTICS TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 16 2009, 11:02 PM~15688130
> *ISLANDERS WILL SEE YOU GUYS THIS SUNDAY, STYLISTICS TTT
> *


THANKS THE SUPPORT


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 12 2009, 07:11 PM~15649010
> *SI I WILL BE THERE
> *


We will be there with you reppin the VALLEY chapter of :


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 PM~15688295
> *We will be there with you  reppin the VALLEY chapter of :
> 
> 
> ...


YEP ALL THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Nov 17 2009, 12:30 AM~15688295
> *We will be there with you  reppin the VALLEY chapter of :
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

GOOD TIMES SGV....WILL BE THERE..........TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the STYLISTICS :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 6 MORE DAYS TO GO . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 17 2009, 12:02 AM~15688130
> *ISLANDERS WILL SEE YOU GUYS THIS SUNDAY, STYLISTICS TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:42 PM~15694965
> *GOOD TIMES SGV....WILL BE THERE..........TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam+Nov 16 2009, 11:02 PM~15688130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!! SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY......*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 17 2009, 08:18 PM~15697785
> *:wave:  :wave: 6 MORE DAYS TO GO . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 18 2009, 07:30 AM~15701586
> *
> *


I SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 18 2009, 08:05 AM~15701845
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.
> *


THANKS IMPERIALS FOR UR SUPPORT.


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 18 2009, 09:05 AM~15701845
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.
> *


SUP JR U GONNA BRING DA 64 OR WHICH ONE OF UR CARSZ U BRINGIN AND TELL GILBERT TO CALL ME I LOST HIS NUMBER AND ROBERTS TOO GRACIAS WELL SEE U THEN HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 06:08 PM~15707952
> *TTT
> *


THANKS FORGIVEN FOR TAKING US TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

see you guys sunday we got three to hit


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+Nov 18 2009, 08:05 AM~15701845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 06:35 PM~15708256
> *see you guys sunday we got three to hit
> *


*WHAT'S UP MARK!!!!!!!:h5: :h5: 
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT....... C U GUYS ON SUNDAY*
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*5 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 18 2009, 07:05 PM~15708591
> *5 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SUP RICHIE RICH WHAT TIME R COMING?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 18 2009, 08:05 PM~15708591
> *5 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best of Friends will be there...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15708651
> *SUP RICHIE RICH WHAT TIME R COMING?
> *


*WHAT'S UP JORGE!!! WHEN THE ROOSTERS WAKE UP.......*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing+Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15708730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS......*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 18 2009, 11:04 PM~15710835
> *JOE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS......
> *


WHATS UP RICHIE & GEORGE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 18 2009, 08:05 PM~15708591
> *5 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

MAJESTICS Los Angeles will b there ... :biggrin: ...( with no sleep )


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15711417
> *MAJESTICS Los Angeles  will b there ... :biggrin: ...( with no sleep )
> *


DAM IT BOY NO SLEEP HUH OH SHIT A LITTLE BIT OF CANDY HUH :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Nov 18 2009, 09:31 PM~15709690
> *Best of Friends will be there...
> *


THANX HOMIES SEE U GUYS THEN


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15711417
> *MAJESTICS Los Angeles  will b there ... :biggrin: ...( with no sleep )
> *


A BIG THANKS TO DA BIG ''M''


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 18 2009, 08:02 PM~15708556
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 

69F on Sunday with plenty of sunshine.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 19 2009, 12:19 PM~15715923
> *
> 
> 69F on Sunday with plenty of sunshine.
> *


BA A SER UN PLASER TENER ALL THIS BAD ASS CAR CLUB ON SUNDAY
THANKS ''IMPERIAL LOS ANGELES CC''


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 AM~15713157
> *DAM IT BOY NO SLEEP HUH OH SHIT A LITTLE BIT OF CANDY HUH :biggrin:
> *


u knoww how L.A do this ... :biggrin: bandidoo.. pound 4 pounds and it dont stop, but dont trip ill have you r , stella and bottle of remy


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 19 2009, 01:10 PM~15715828
> *A BIG THANKS TO DA BIG ''M''
> *


Its all good homie ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 18 2009, 10:34 PM~15711133
> *WHATS UP RICHIE & GEORGE  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP JOE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 18 2009, 10:34 PM~15711133
> *WHATS UP RICHIE & GEORGE  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLING


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 19 2009, 06:43 PM~15719939
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLING
> *


*THANKS GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!! C U GUYS ON SUNDAY......*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 19 2009, 06:51 PM~15720047
> *TTT  FOR THE HOMIES!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*SUP TRAFFIC GEORGE!!!!!!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

WHATS UP RICHIE RICH!!!


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

raidernation will be ther :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

im there much respect Rolo BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 19 2009, 05:28 PM~15718326
> *WAS UP JOE
> *


WHAT'S UP GEORGE ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15719854
> *4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Nov 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15721754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG ROLO!!!!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 19 2009, 11:25 PM~15723623
> *TTT
> *


THANKS JAVIER Y FELIZIDADES N UR NEW CLUB


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 20 2009, 12:25 AM~15723623
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 19 2009, 07:43 PM~15719939
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLING
> *


sup eli!

see ya there.


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE STYLISTICS TOY DRIVE!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Nov 20 2009, 01:10 PM~15728674
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT 4 THE STYLISTICS .....SEE YOU GUYS THERE......


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15711417
> *MAJESTICS Los Angeles  will b there ... :biggrin: ...( with no sleep )
> *


YES SIR!! WILL BE THERE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 20 2009, 05:28 PM~15730954
> *TTT 4 THE STYLISTICS .....SEE YOU GUYS THERE......
> *


*THANKS STREETSTYLE FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 20 2009, 06:22 PM~15731482
> *YES SIR!! WILL BE THERE
> *


*THANKS BIG "M". SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY............*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 20 2009, 05:28 PM~15730954
> *TTT 4 THE STYLISTICS .....SEE YOU GUYS THERE......
> *


ONES AGAING THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ''STREETSTYLE FAMILIA''


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 20 2009, 06:22 PM~15731482
> *YES SIR!! WILL BE THERE
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE CAN ALWAYS COUNT WITH THE BIG ''M'' SUPPORT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 20 2009, 09:51 AM~15726562
> *sup eli!
> 
> see ya there.
> *


WHAT UP JASON SEE YOU N THE IMPERIALS OUT THERE .TELL THE FAMILY HI


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 20 2009, 06:28 PM~15730954
> *TTT 4 THE STYLISTICS .....SEE YOU GUYS THERE......
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STREETSTYLE CC :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 20 2009, 07:45 PM~15731692
> *3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONLY 3 MORE DAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:42 PM~15694965
> *GOOD TIMES SGV....WILL BE THERE..........TTT
> *


805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 09:34 PM~15733704
> *805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!!!
> *


*THANKS "GT 805" WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SUN!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15733817
> *THANKS "GT 805" WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SUN!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 09:34 PM~15733704
> *805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:34 PM~15733704
> *805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!!!
> *


THANKS YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 20 2009, 11:14 PM~15735197
> *THANKS YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP BIG JOEJO


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15735223
> *SUP BIG JOEJO
> *


JUST KICKING IT AT HOME HAVEING A COUPLE OF BEERS .    :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:yes: my RELATIVES are gonna be representing to the fullest -* ISLANDERS C.C.* :yes:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 21 2009, 12:02 AM~15735531
> *JUST KICKING IT AT HOME HAVEING A COUPLE OF BEERS .       :thumbsup:
> *


SO WHAT ?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 01:08 AM~15735578
> *SO WHAT ?
> *


 YOU WANT ONE . :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 21 2009, 01:06 AM~15735562
> *:yes: my RELATIVES are gonna be representing to the fullest - ISLANDERS C.C. :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 20 2009, 08:56 PM~15732401
> *WHAT UP JASON SEE YOU N THE IMPERIALS OUT THERE .TELL THE FAMILY HI
> *


will do, buddy! 

they'll be with me tomorrow. see you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Klique will be in the house


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Nov 21 2009, 12:52 PM~15738447
> *Klique will be in the house
> *


HELL YEAH LO Q FALTABA LA KLIKA THANKS ''Klique'' FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 PM~15738724
> *HELL YEAH LO Q FALTABA LA KLIKA THANKS ''Klique'' FOR THE SUPPORT
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SEE YOU HOMIES OUTHERE MANANA 
GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 21 2009, 03:45 PM~15739466
> *SEE YOU HOMIES OUTHERE MANANA
> GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


GRASIAS PINCHE VIEJILLO..........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15741085
> *TTT
> *


F#$$K ME DUERMO OH NO ME DUERMO, ME DUERMO OH NO ME DUERMO


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WE ROLLIN SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:angry: I got called in to work today. See you homies next time


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

just got home. bad ass show stylistics! seems like its getting bigger and bigger.lots of bad ass cars,bikes, and cool people.thanks for putting on such a good event for a good cause.on behalf of DELINQUENTS C.C. thanks cant wait till next year.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,ALMOST 200 RYDESPRETTY GOODTURNOUT








WE HAD A GOODTIME :thumbsup:
















:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15748310
> *HELL YEA,ALMOST 200 RYDESPRETTY GOODTURNOUT
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS VIC IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU N JOE OUT THERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I WANNA THANK STYLISTICS FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME .SEE YOU NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best of Friends had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad to be a part of this event and Thank you verry Much stylistics see you next year............... IMPERIALS C.C


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Nov 22 2009, 06:09 PM~15747658
> *just got home. bad ass show stylistics! seems like its getting bigger and bigger.lots of bad ass cars,bikes, and cool people.thanks for putting on such a good event for a good cause.on behalf of DELINQUENTS C.C. thanks cant wait till next year.
> *


I WILL LIKE TO THANKS DELINQUENTS CC FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15748310
> *HELL YEA,ALMOST 200 RYDESPRETTY GOODTURNOUT
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS ''SANTANA'' CAR CLUB FOR THE SUPPORT N ESPESIAL
A JOE AND VIC.........


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Nov 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15748656
> *Glad to be a part of this event and Thank you verry Much stylistics see you next year............... IMPERIALS C.C
> *


TIMES DOS...HAD A GREAT TIME AT STYLISTICS TOYS FOR TOTS...WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MUCH LOVE TO GEORGE, DAVE, AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM STYLISYICS CC. THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVING US TODAY. WE HAD A EXCELLENT TIME WITH SOME NICE RIDES AND GREAT WEATHER, ALL FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 22 2009, 07:21 PM~15748492
> *I WANNA THANK STYLISTICS FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME .SEE YOU NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


NAW BRO THANKS TO GOODTIMES FAMILIA......


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Nov 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15748656
> *Glad to be a part of this event and Thank you verry Much stylistics see you next year............... IMPERIALS C.C
> *


THANKS!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15749519
> *TIMES DOS...HAD A GREAT TIME AT STYLISTICS TOYS FOR TOTS...WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


THANK U JESSY N ALL THE ''IMPERIAL'' NATION, BUT N REALITY WE GOT 
THE LOCATION N ALL THE CAR CLUBS PUT IT TOGETHER!!!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

...HAD A GREAT TIME AT STYLISTICS TOYS FOR TOTS...WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR.

























[/quote]


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15749521
> *MUCH LOVE TO GEORGE, DAVE, AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM STYLISYICS CC. THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVING US TODAY. WE HAD A EXCELLENT TIME WITH SOME NICE RIDES AND GREAT WEATHER, ALL FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE THE SUPPORT, I SEE U AT UR TOY DRIVE.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME TO THE SHOW TODAY FOR THERE SUPPORT MY GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS . HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND AGAIN THANK YOU ALL. :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS STYLISTICS WE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME SORRY WE COULDN'T STAY LONGER BUT WE HAD ANOTHER TOY DRIVE TO HIT. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C C :wave: :wave:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 22 2009, 10:07 PM~15749698
> *THANK YOU FOR THE THE SUPPORT, I SEE U AT UR TOY DRIVE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

GREAT TURNOUT HOMIES, WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!! KLIQUE OC.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

THANKS TO THE STYLISTICS FAMILY FOR A GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!





FROM TRAFFIC!!!!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 23 2009, 12:26 AM~15750927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*WUTS UP "STYLISTICS C.C." JUST WANT TO LET U GUYS KNOW THAT THE SHOW WAS A GREAT TURN OUT. "WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C." HAD A GOOD TIME AND IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU GUYS AND THE REST OF OUR CAR CLUB BRUTHAS..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG SHOUT OUT TOO STYLISTICS CC...GEORGE,DAVE,JOE AND THE REST OF THE HOMIEZ......THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND SEE YA NEXT YEAR


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 A GR8 SHOW IT WAS A LOY OF FUN. O AND KEEP UP ALL YOUR GR8 WORK YALL ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD WEATHER IT BE 3 ,4 OR YOUR HOLE FAM BAM YALL PUT IT DWN :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: MUCH RESPECT FROM YOUR U S O L.A HARBOR AREA FAMILY


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Nov 22 2009, 10:41 PM~15750591
> *GREAT TURNOUT HOMIES, WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!    KLIQUE OC.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



X2!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great show!!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

This was a great show. I wish they were all this good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

THANK YOU STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HOSPITALITY YOU GUYS MADE US FEEL AT HOME, GREAT TURNOUT FOR YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND ON BEHALF OF SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15750107
> *THANKS STYLISTICS WE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME SORRY WE COULDN'T STAY LONGER BUT WE HAD ANOTHER TOY DRIVE TO HIT. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C C :wave:  :wave:
> *


IT'S OH GOOD HOMIE I SEE U AT DA NEXT ONE, N THANKS FOR DA SUPPORT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Nov 22 2009, 10:41 PM~15750591
> *GREAT TURNOUT HOMIES, WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!    KLIQUE OC.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ''kLIQUE OC'' I HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT DA NEXT ONE.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 22 2009, 11:26 PM~15750927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TJHANK U GEORGE FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

WAS UP BROTHERS I SEE YOU GEORGE,PETE,JESSE GREAT SHOW HAD A BLAST A LITTLE HANGOVER BUT WAS GREAT STYLISTICS TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Nov 23 2009, 10:30 AM~15754122
> *THANKS 4 A GR8 SHOW IT WAS A LOY OF FUN. O AND KEEP UP ALL YOUR GR8 WORK YALL ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD WEATHER IT BE 3 ,4 OR YOUR HOLE FAM BAM YALL PUT IT DWN    :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: MUCH RESPECT FROM YOUR    U S O  L.A HARBOR AREA FAMILY
> *


THANKS USO BROTHES FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ONE LOVE USO
U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15755700
> *Great show!!!
> *


THANKS ''GOOTIMES''


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks louie....glad we had time after the toy drive to just relax all together. i know we will do it again soon...if it's down here or in vegas....you guys are really cool people... and i have my caucasion brother..... :roflmao: glad to see that you guys made it back safe.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 23 2009, 01:42 PM~15756236
> *This was a great show. I wish they were all this good! :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR THA SUPPORT, N LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

good turn out. we had a MAJESTIC time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Nov 23 2009, 02:23 PM~15756648
> *:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW
> *


THANKS FOR COMING DOWN BIG SPANKS!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Nov 23 2009, 02:28 PM~15756706
> *THANK YOU STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HOSPITALITY YOU GUYS MADE US FEEL AT HOME, GREAT TURNOUT FOR YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND ON BEHALF OF SOUTHBOUND LOS ANGELES CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


QUE PUEDO DESIR DE USTEDES!!! U GUYS R SOME BAD ASS GENTE!!
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ''SOUTHBOUND''


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Nov 23 2009, 04:01 PM~15757793
> *WAS UP BROTHERS I SEE YOU GEORGE,PETE,JESSE GREAT SHOW HAD A BLAST A LITTLE HANGOVER BUT WAS GREAT STYLISTICS TO THE TOP
> *


I WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL MY BROTHERS FROM 
''STYLISTICS LAS VEGAS CHAPTER'' FOR ALL THE HELP N SUPPORT.
I SEE U GUYS SOON ''TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 23 2009, 05:21 PM~15757992
> *THANKS FOR COMING DOWN BIG SPANKS!!
> *


ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

THANK YOU GREAT SHOW STYLISTICS EVEN THOU I GOT A TICKET DAM CHP BUT IT WAS WORTH IT FOR (THE KIDS) :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 23 2009, 07:04 PM~15759223
> *THANK YOU GREAT SHOW STYLISTICS EVEN THOU I GOT A TICKET DAM CHP BUT IT WAS WORTH IT FOR (THE KIDS) :thumbsup:
> *


* :0  THATS TOO BAD HOMIE!!! IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT PERO GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT AND LIKE YOU SAID WHEN IT COMES DOWN FOR THE KIDS ITS WORTH IT. 
GOOD LUCK ON GETTING IT RESOLVED!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 23 2009, 08:11 PM~15760219
> *  :0
> :0   THATS TOO BAD HOMIE!!! IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT PERO GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT AND LIKE YOU SAID WHEN IT COMES DOWN FOR THE KIDS ITS WORTH IT.
> GOOD LUCK ON GETTING IT RESOLVED!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

HEY VENNY KE ONDA WITH THE PICS OR VIDEOS??? I KNOW YOU GOT DOWN WITH THE CAMERA AND THE VIDEO. CAN YOU POST UP THE VIDEO ON HERE TAMBIEN? :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Nov 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15753324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE CC TILL NEXT TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 PM~15759126
> *SOUTHBOUND HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU SOON :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU BIG LOUU AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES FROM SOUTHBOUND CC FOR THE SUPPORT AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Nov 23 2009, 05:01 PM~15757793
> *WAS UP BROTHERS I SEE YOU GEORGE,PETE,JESSE GREAT SHOW HAD A BLAST A LITTLE HANGOVER BUT WAS GREAT STYLISTICS TO THE TOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

THE BIG GT HAD A GOOD TIMES OUT THERE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

GOOD SHOW 
 RAIDERNATION IV LIFE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Good turn out, next year you guys are going to need more room. It was a very good show. KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB</span> had a real good time. Big props to <span style=\'color:green\'>STYLISTICS for a good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15761017
> *Good turn out, next year you guys are going to need more room. It was a very good show. KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB</span> had a real good time. Big props to <span style=\'color:green\'>STYLISTICS for a good show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15761017
> *Good turn out, next year you guys are going to need more room. It was a very good show. KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB</span> had a real good time. Big props to <span style=\'color:green\'>STYLISTICS for a good show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT ON THAT OF NEXT YEAR IT MOST LIKELY BE SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE WE CAN GET MORE CARS IN AND ALSO MAYBE THOSE CRUDOS THAT CAME IN LATE CAN GET TO MAKE IN EVEN IF THEY ARE LATE. :biggrin: 

THANKS AGAIN KINGS OF KINGS AND GRACIAS FOR THE COOPERATION ON THE SPOTS!!! DISPENSA MR. FREDDYLAC FOR THE INCONVENIANCE WE MAY HAVE CAUSED YOU!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 23 2009, 04:55 PM~15757721
> *TJHANK U GEORGE FOR THE SUPPORT.
> *



YA SABES HOMIE THATS HOW TRAFFIC DOES IT DOGGIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 24 2009, 12:14 AM~15763571
> *YA SABES HOMIE THATS HOW TRAFFIC DOES IT DOGGIE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raider.s-10_@Nov 23 2009, 07:49 PM~15760742
> *GOOD SHOW
> RAIDERNATION IV LIFE
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ''RAIDERNATION''


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 23 2009, 07:39 PM~15760609
> *THE BIG GT HAD A GOOD TIMES OUT THERE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


A BIG GRASIAS FOR UR SUPPORT ''GOODTIMES''


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 23 2009, 08:06 PM~15761017
> *Good turn out, next year you guys are going to need more room. It was a very good show. KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB</span> had a real good time. Big props to <span style=\'color:green\'>STYLISTICS for a good show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JAVY, N REMEMBER 
KINGS OF KINGS WAS PART OF THE GOOD SHOW.
GRASIAS POR TODO DE PARTE DE TODA LA FAMILIA ''STYLISTICS''


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, THANX STYLISTICS


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

THANK ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDER for attending our toy drive thank you for a good turnout and for your support . GOD BLESS all of you and YOUR FAMILIA Have a nice HOLIDAY From all of us THE STYLISTICS CAR CLUB to all of you  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

GoodTimes family Had A GoodTime
Thanks Stylistics


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*   Really tried to make it but nothing was going good, had the battery Rack redone and couldn't get everything wired in time, no shops for supplies on the weekends  .*


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 23 2009, 05:29 PM~15758056
> *I WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL MY BROTHERS FROM
> ''STYLISTICS LAS VEGAS CHAPTER'' FOR ALL THE HELP N SUPPORT.
> I SEE U GUYS SOON ''TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSS.
> *


ORALE GEORGE THANK YOU FOR EVERTHING WE HAD DOWN THERE WE HAD A BLAST SEE YOU GUYS SOON CARNAL


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by louie_@Nov 24 2009, 03:28 PM~15768832
> *ORALE GEORGE THANK YOU FOR EVERTHING WE HAD DOWN THERE WE HAD A BLAST SEE YOU GUYS SOON CARNAL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Nov 24 2009, 01:04 PM~15768073
> *GoodTimes family Had A GoodTime
> Thanks Stylistics
> 
> ...


THANKS GOODTIME FOR THE SUPPORT HOPE TO SEE U NEXT YEAR


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 24 2009, 02:56 PM~15768554
> *      Really tried to make it but nothing was going good, had the battery Rack redone and couldn't get everything wired in time, no shops for supplies on the weekends  .
> *


NO AY PEDO CARNAL IT WONT TBE THE LAST ONE!! SEE YOU VERY SOON AT OUR NEXT EVENT :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks for everything george and the rest of the stylistics....for a good spot . and good toy drive / show . f/ the MAJESTICS Los Angeles ..... :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

NICE LINE UP CARNALES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 23 2009, 11:15 PM~15762106
> *THATS RIGHT ON THAT OF NEXT YEAR IT MOST LIKELY BE SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE WE CAN GET MORE CARS IN AND ALSO MAYBE THOSE CRUDOS THAT CAME IN LATE CAN GET TO MAKE IN EVEN IF THEY ARE LATE.  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS AGAIN KINGS OF KINGS AND GRACIAS FOR THE COOPERATION ON THE SPOTS!!! DISPENSA MR. FREDDYLAC FOR THE INCONVENIANCE WE MAY HAVE CAUSED YOU!!
> ...


No inconvenience at all. Thats what it's all about (COOPERATION) and support.


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOD BLESS   








































Future STYLISTICS MEMBERS   
























































































THANK YOU AGAIN HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

http://i47.tinypic.com/2n011dd.jp[IMG]
[img]http://i46.tinypic.com/2ewh0r9.jpg


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

to the top


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 25 2009, 10:31 PM~15785773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15774114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t t t


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WE LOOK GOOD HOMIES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WE READY FOR 2010


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Couple pics of Klique at the Stylistics toy drive, it was a good day.


----------

